

ASK HN: 60 days in SF/ Bay Area: Would appreciate tips (startup on the road) - rsheth

Hi guys,<p>I am coming to San Francisco in Sept for two months to promote my startup: recruiterbox.com. I would love to meet startups and small tech companies, goto some fun and interesting events, and get feedback on our application.<p>I would appreciate tips on areas to live within the city (easy to commute to lot of useful places) and certain “must be at” events and meets. Any other useful info from startuppers working on saas tools and serving similar markets would be super appreciated!<p>Thanks,
Raj
======
martinshen
Hey Raj. I live in SF currently and would love to meet up and show you
around... reach out at martin at UpOut.com

